# rally1 15" wheels



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm so confused. I have 15" rally 1 wheels and want the widest redline tire. I've heard that a 225 70x 15 reline will rub on the front end, especially when cornering. Also I would like to keep the height as close to stock as possible. I believe stock height is a little over 26". I'm thinking a 215 70x15 on the front and the 225 70x15 on the rear is the way to go. I believe the height for the 215 is pretty close to stock. Help with my decision is appreciated. I want to buy my tires soon. Price seems to be the best at summit.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The sizes you listed for a 70 series will work fine. I run 225x60x15 on all 4 wheels and they are wider than a 70 series and they do not rub at all.


----------

